# Livia ne nette Brünette 62X



## DER SCHWERE (17 Aug. 2011)

(Insgesamt 62 Dateien, 10.819.499 Bytes = 10,32 MiB)

Hochgeladen mit Irada 1.4o (von 2011-02-17)​


----------



## Padderson (17 Aug. 2011)

für mich das heutige Highlight :thx:


----------



## Rumpelmucke (17 Aug. 2011)

Jo, das ist nur keine "Livia", sondern Eva Galyas, geb. 14.09.1979 in Ungarn. Die Bilder sind uralt (da war se 18), die Dame war eine zeitlang Pornodarstellerin (Eva Roberts/Silvia Askim/Brandi/Brandy/Claudia/Little Eva/Eva/Eve/Carmen Gibson/Claudia Molina/Brandy Smith), ist angeblich heute Erotik-Model und arbeitet in Budapest als... nun ja, Begleitservice. 

Jetzt kann se jeder mit eppes Geld selbst ausprobieren. Eine klassische Ostblock-Abwärtskarriere  Haut mich echt um, sowas. Zumal sie eine erheblich Ähnlichkeit mit meiner ersten richtigen Freundin hat


----------



## DER SCHWERE (17 Aug. 2011)

Rumpelmucke schrieb:


> Jo, das ist nur keine "Livia", sondern Eva Galyas, geb. 14.09.1979 in Ungarn. Die Bilder sind uralt (da war se 18), die Dame war eine zeitlang Pornodarstellerin (Eva Roberts/Silvia Askim/Brandi/Brandy/Claudia/Little Eva/Eva/Eve/Carmen Gibson/Claudia Molina/Brandy Smith), ist angeblich heute Erotik-Model und arbeitet in Budapest als... nun ja, Begleitservice.
> 
> Jetzt kann se jeder mit eppes Geld selbst ausprobieren. Eine klassische Ostblock-Abwärtskarriere  Haut mich echt um, sowas. Zumal sie eine erheblich Ähnlichkeit mit meiner ersten richtigen Freundin hat



danke für die info
habe eine CD_ROM von 1999 gefunden da waren die fotos mit drauf


----------



## raffi1975 (19 Aug. 2011)

süss ist se allemal :thumbup:


----------

